# Spell Check in FireFox



## bamafan (May 3, 2013)

Does spell check work in Firefox? I know it doesn't work on mine. The spell check works in IE 9 but I hate using that still can't get the back button to work.If it works for anyone else is the a control I don't have enabled or an add-on?


----------



## s2k9k (May 3, 2013)

Are you using the "BB code Editor" or "Rich Text Editor" on SMF?

I've noticed on here the spell check only works in "Rich Text Editor"


----------



## bamafan (May 3, 2013)

It's set to Rich Test editor. If a word is misspelled I get the red line under it but a right click will not correct.


----------



## s2k9k (May 3, 2013)

BAMAFAN said:


> It's set to Rich Test editor. If a work is misspelled I get the red line under it but a right click will not correct.



Oh OK, that could be a Firefox issue, I don't know, I don't use Firefox. I know there are quite a few people here that do use it so someone should be able to help.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 3, 2013)

Look in your Firefox settings and see if spell check is enable.
It should be working if it's enabled.



~Martin


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 3, 2013)

I use Google Chrome...  works fine for me..  I am set on BB code editor


----------



## bamafan (May 3, 2013)




----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 3, 2013)

Tim..  I have an idea..  "LEARN HOW TO SPEEL"  

:biggrin:


----------



## mdboatbum (May 4, 2013)

Doesn't work for me. If I right click it just gives me the option to paste.


----------



## s2k9k (May 4, 2013)

Try switching to "BB Code Editor", I just tried it and I do get the red underline on misspelled words and right clicking does give suggestions to change. I just don't get the "Spell Check" icon on the toolbar.
I have found "BB Code Editor" is a lot easier to use too. When you paste something it goes straight to the message and you don't get the pop up window where you have to paste again.


----------

